# Pain Begins again. :(



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey guys, I've had IBS for about 4 years now. For 2 years the pain was intense and it slowly eased away for about a year. Now, I fear it's starting up again. I know I should go see my doctor and everything but I'm just so Sad. Does anyone know what I mean? I thought my IBS was pretty much gone and then it just randomly comes back. I was crying so hard at school today over the fact- that I had to leave and go home.







Anyone have any tips?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm sorry that you are having a difficult time. Ibs can be a major strain on life in general. Talk to a doc about your symptoms. Have a list of questions ready and be persistant about getting answers. In the meantime do things that you really enjoy, even if you have to force yourself. Relax and tell yourself you are just going to do the best you can and whatever happens, happens. Since there is no real cure for ibs, we have to find a way to deal. It may take some time but eventually you will find what works best for you. Take care.


----------

